# Fawn Comes To Lady's Door Every Morning |



## Robert59 (Jun 27, 2021)

Baby deer visits his human mom every day — and grows the cutest little antlers!  Keep up with Copper on Instagram: http://thedo.do/copperthadeer and on TikTok:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 5, 2021)

Precious! What an uplifting story. 
That’s great.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 8, 2021)

How sweet!


----------

